# Large B drives - How do I properly update the Superheader to include HDB4 and HDB5?



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

First let me say it really SUCKS that MFSlive and Winmfs have the same unfixed bugs they did 3+ years ago 

I am trying to add a "B" drive larger than 1tb without using a modified kernel or wasting part of the drive. A great reason for doing this would be to retain the original 160gb internal drive and add a 1.5TB drive. 

I have successfully created the correct partition layout but when I try to manually add the new partitions to the superheader it seems not to work. 

The quick way you can try this yourself would be to attach a B drive larger than 1tb to the computer and run WinMFS. Select MFSadd and tell it to limit the partition to 1tb. Then boot into MFSlive and manually do an MFSadd on the drive itself. At that point your B drive partition layout should be something like - 
/dev/hdb2 1mb
/dev/hdb3 1000mb
/dev/hdb4 1mb
/dev/hdb5 500mb

If you try to manually add these two partitions with the manual command "mfsadd /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdb4 /dev/sdb5" it seems to work but I then booted back into windows and viewed the superheader through WinMFS and it didnt show the extra partitions. 


Is there an updated version of MFSadd that will do this properly?


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Someone asked "why not just use the 1.5tb drive as the primary"

I am trying to use a 750gb A drive with the 1.5tb B drive. The total amount of space is 2.25TB (2.046TiB) which is just under the 2.12TiB maximum storage limit.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ciper said:


> First let me say it really SUCKS that MFSlive and Winmfs have the same unfixed bugs they did 3+ years ago
> 
> I am trying to add a "B" drive larger than 1tb without using a modified kernel or wasting part of the drive. A great reason for doing this would be to retain the original 160gb internal drive and add a 1.5TB drive.
> 
> ...


What's the model number of the TiVo involved?


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Long time no see. Its funny you replied to my thread. I was JUST sending you a private message. You had asked a question on my thread over on DDB about a year ago and I just saw it today 

Tivo HD TCD652160

So I took some screenshots I plan to post but the short version is that under JMFS LiveCD it sees /dev/sdb4 /dev/sdb5 properly but they are not included in the total space counts. When I add the app/media partitions manually using the command line arguments to MFSadd under MFSLive CD it says it was added successfully but it doesnt seem to work.

I think adding those entries to show up in the super header is the only thing stopping this from working. 

BTW I do have a modified prom but would rather not rely on the modified kernel for media access.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ciper said:


> Long time no see. Its funny you replied to my thread. I was JUST sending you a private message. You had asked a question on my thread over on DDB about a year ago and I just saw it today
> 
> Tivo HD TCD652160
> 
> ...


I don't think jmfs was designed with anything other than a larger single drive in mind.

You posted in the Premiere with jmfs thread, which creates confusion, since you're talking S3 HD.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

unitron said:


> I don't think jmfs was designed with anything other than a larger single drive in mind.
> 
> You posted in the Premiere with jmfs thread, which creates confusion, since you're talking S3 HD.


There seems to be some type of secondary drive support included since the layout and expansion tool both look for a B drive.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ciper said:


> There seems to be some type of secondary drive support included since the layout and expansion tool both look for a B drive.


Remember, the S3 HD, HD XL, and the S4s all have a very short list of approved model numbers for a second drive, i.e., models that are used inside the approved WD external 500GB and 1TB drives.

If you aren't using one of those models, it's not going to accept it.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm not using the official expansion method. I am marrying the drives the old fashioned way. I can get the 1.5tb B drive to function by either limiting it to 1tb or by relying on the custom kernel but I'd rather do this the "right" way.


----------



## quietfly (Sep 3, 2003)

have you made any progress on this?


----------

